# Peugeot J5 front wheel bearing



## 888dee (Jun 14, 2009)

or fiat ducato if you speak italian instead of french 

anyone replaced a front wheel bearing on one of these? anything I should know and what is a reasonable price to pay, 1st look on the bay suggests about £35


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 15, 2009)

*ref front wheel bearing*

HI 888DEE
£35 sounds about the right price.
not an easy job though,but you should be o.k if your a bit of a mechanic.
you did,nt say what year it was on.
first of all you need to take the hub assembly as a full unit off thats after removing the caliper and brake disc,but remember to crack c.v joint nut first.
four bolts that holds the unit to suspention leg and lower ball nut,be carefull when removing hub assembly from drive shaft not to pull shaft out of gearbox as you will loose some  oil .
then comes the hard part getting the bearing out of the hub first remove the big securing circlip from the rear and then its a big shocket or drift and a big hammer , and same to fit new bearing , be sure when refiting new bearing that the outer bearing stays intact with the bearing case.
HOPE IT HELPS A LITTLE.


----------



## peppers (Jun 15, 2009)

dont forget the shim remember there is supposed to be a little play in the bearing if its not noisey or to much play  leave it alone


----------



## 888dee (Jun 15, 2009)

had a quick look under today, pretty agricultural by car standards which is what I'm used to, seems straight forward enough, good tip about not pulling the shaft from the box though 

happy enough about getting the old bearing out, mate has been lined up with his oxy cet and the refitting should be easy with a 20 ton press 

oh it's a 92 btw


----------



## 888dee (Jul 19, 2009)

well appears I may have made a screw up....

been out on the wild side with the van and have only done about 50 miles since I replaced the bearing... started getting what sounded like a worn CV joint does at lock but this was under acceleration...

jacked it up and there's play in the bearing again 

are they mean to be adjustable or at least need periodic tightening which may mean I didn't tighten it enough when I built it up? or did I over tighten it??

one thing which I wondered about which I'd never seen before, a spacer sleave on the stub shaft between the taper bearings.  

another thought I had was the bearing that came out had very little play but was VERY noisy, is it possible I have damaged the hub?

sorry for the long post but I'm confused now


----------



## 888dee (Jul 20, 2009)

I appear to be doing and Andy (speaking to myself) 

over tightening doesn't seem to be a likely cause, whilst I did the hub nut up to the commonly used torque setting of FT this may not have been enough... 

checked autodata at my mates garage today and the J5 2.5 TD front hub nut is done up to a rather eye popping 500NM which in old money is nearly 370lb/ft. 

so will check later and report back


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Jul 20, 2009)

vw t25s rears are the same - 500nm then round to the next split pin hole!


----------



## coventrycraig (Jul 20, 2009)

I think your brave trying to do this sort of work, i have done bearings on my Renault master working van & find it a nightmare job because the bearing need pressing in really and not smacked in with a hammer - so i did understand what you wrote but I have learnt  to find a mobile mecahnic who is cheap,reliable and good at what he does. Now I just get him to do it.

well done!

Craig


----------



## 888dee (Jul 20, 2009)

checked it out and had a neighbour look at it who served his time on peugeots and we've concluded the bearing is fine, I initially thought there was to much play but then I have always worked on cars... compared both sides have basically the same amount of float.

so the question is what is making the noise, thought is the gearbox so will get it warm and change the oil for some 75w90 and maybe a friction reducer and start praying...


----------



## rolandrat (Jul 25, 2009)

*Peugeot wheel bearing*

I once had a problem with a Peugeot 405 when I was told that the n/s shocker was knackered so it was replaced, the rattle was still there when I used it so I went back and said I thought it was a wheel bearing. the garage replaced it and cured the rattle but after about 20 miles I smelt burning coming from the wheel so I took it back and the garage put another bearing in saying they thought it was faulty. I have my own view which is, they put it in wrong. It's ok now.


----------



## rickboy (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi. These gearboxs change better with sully synthetic oil,especially from cold.If your noise is a scraping,try spinning the wheel when its jacked up,it maybe the cv boot clip rubbing on the inside of ther hub.There is is very  little clearance on the inside of the hub,not enough for the thick part of a cable tie even.You have to use a proper clip and crimp tool.Good luck.Splitting the lower ball joint on these can be a struggle,I have used an sds impact drill with chisel to shake them loose.
Rick


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jul 26, 2009)

HI 888dee,
Bearings with speacers even taper bearings are priecisoin fitting and so need to be ultra tight as in autodata tech.
There is a chance that when you stripped the unit down that the diveshaft has pulled out of the INNER C.V JOINT slightly allowing one of the roller bearings to fall off ( try squeesing the inner C.V joint boot ) to feel for ditatched parts.
Its not a geargox fault as its was o.k for 50 miles or so after your 1st fix.
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## bigboack (Aug 5, 2009)

*Possible driveshaft failure.*

Hi there just read your message and it seems you have the same problems as I had. Read my broke down on the M5 page. this happened to me on the motorway but was ok in neutral coasting on the hard shoulder. Got new driveshaft fitted it cost £100 fitted. hope this helps,if not good luck with it.


----------



## 888dee (Aug 5, 2009)

had a quick feel under there this evening, no sign of anything lurking in the cv boots and doesn't seem to be excessive play in the joints either... did about 50 miles in it on sunday, seemed fine...

guess I'll find out friday when we head down to englandshire, alton towers here we come!


----------

